# stool smells like food i ate for dinner. kinda freaked out right now



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

Last night i ate pizza...i normally do ok when eating pizza since my ibs is mostly triggered by stress and caffeine since it can cause me anxiety. The pizza had green peppers, black olives and onions on it and this morning i had an almost solid bm that smelled exactly like what i ate. There was no undigested food and tge stool wasn't loose since I've been taking imodium daily. It really freaked me out. I know onions can cause ibsers some problems but i love onions and have never had a problem with them...even when i munch on them raw. Has this ever happened to anyone? What could be the cause?

I have mild lactose intolerance. I can consume dairy in small amounts and have figured out my limits over the years and normally a couple slices of pizza nevers causes me trouble. I did find out having pizza and then ice cream for dessert sends me to the bathroom about 30 min to an hour afterwards but never just pizza. I'm trying not to get anxious because that'll just make everything worse but it's so hard not to freak out when a new issue pops up.

My gi had me do a full blood panel testing for all kinds of stuff and every test in the panel came back 100% perfect. Nothing was even close to being abnormal so he didn't recommend any further testing as the test for blood in my stool came back completely normal too. I wish my stomach would just be normal


----------

